# Ball Pythons > BP Morphs & Genetics >  Morph Calculator

## tjones

Where is a good place to use a good morph calculator, i think that might help with all of this genetics stuff!!!

----------


## tjones

I just want a place where you can choice a morph where it be ress. dom codom or a "mixed" morph live the bumble bee or the spinner. and not have to say what the dad is and what the mom is just select two different morphs and they show you what comes out!!!! Is there one out there like that.


And people gave me a link to the snake keepers genicitcs page but they just have those charts saying what will come out with a codom and a codom and a ress and a ress and a dom with a dom!!!! 

I want one where it will show what will come out with a ress and a codom or something like that!!!

----------


## MATTI

http://www.geneticswizard.com/

----------

_King's Royal Pythons_ (07-17-2011)

----------


## dr del

Hi,

You *need* to explain the genetics of both parents - whether they call it mom and pop or male and female or snake A and snake B is not really important.

The link in the post above will tell you everything about the possible outcomes.

The rest of it is getting the morphs straight in your head and (if it is important to you ) what combinations are visual and which are not. 

And sadly there is no way to get that except study and practice.  :Wink: 


dr del

----------


## Enser54

Theres also this one:

http://www.snake-zone.com/genetics/wizard/

----------


## george.mikal

thanks for sharing link here

----------


## Gerry

another one http://www.worldofballpythons.com/wizard/  :Wink:

----------

_Slashmaster_ (07-16-2011)

----------


## TessadasExotics

I like this little guide.


http://www.ballpython.ca/genetics.html

----------


## veerman92

www.worldofballpythons.com

----------


## OhhWatALoser

> I just want a place where you can choice a morph where it be ress. dom codom or a "mixed" morph live the bumble bee or the spinner. and not have to say what the dad is and what the mom is just select two different morphs and they show you what comes out!!!! Is there one out there like that.
> 
> 
> And people gave me a link to the snake keepers genicitcs page but they just have those charts saying what will come out with a codom and a codom and a ress and a ress and a dom with a dom!!!! 
> 
> I want one where it will show what will come out with a ress and a codom or something like that!!!


As far as outcomes, it doesn't matter if its dom,co-dom, or recessive, they all calculate exactly the same. all those do is describe how the snake looks. Learn about heterozygous and homozygous, its the step everyone skips and causes confusion. once you understand them, everything else just falls into place.

heres my calc if your interested, watch the video to get an overview - http://www.owalreptiles.com/

----------

